# ¿Qué series o programas de Televisión vísteis que os gustaran?



## Quyque82 (Sep 18, 2010)

España:

SERIES:
-SonGoku
-Maggiber
-El equipo A
-El coche fantástico
-V
-Perdidos
-Éroes
-Flash Fordward


PROGRAMAS:
-Pasapalabra
-Quién quiere ser millonario
-Esta casa es una ruina


----------



## Electronec (Sep 18, 2010)

Series: 

-House.

Programas:

-Redes.
-3,14.
-Documentales científicos.

PD: No sé en otros paises, pero aquí en España la TV pública suspenso en programas científicos, tecnológicos, ustedes ya me entienden.
Los pocos que emiten, son una vez a la semana y en horario de mínima audiencia.
Ahora, los programas del corazón, los de cotilleos de famosillos de la sopa boba los tenemos a todas horas.

Saludos.


----------



## Quyque82 (Sep 18, 2010)

A mi también me gusta Redes y los documentales científicos, el otro no lo conozco. Pero es lo que tú dices, los ponen en horario de mínima audiencia y yo no estoy para pasar sueño...

Aunque últimamente en Redes se están volviendo un poco filosóficos más que tecnocientíficos no? Bueno a lo mejor me coincidió ver algún que otro reportaje que no me gustaba mucho...


----------



## jorger (Sep 18, 2010)

Series:
-Perdidos
-Héroes

Programas:
-American chopper
-El último superviviente
-Los Simpsons
-Cómo se hace
-Armas del futuro
-Soport Science
-Y alguno más que no recuerdo 


EDIT: 





> aquí en España la TV pública suspenso en programas científicos, tecnológicos, ustedes ya me entienden.


 
Si tienes imagenio (mi caso) o canal + no hay problema jeje
PD: No hago publi.
Saludos.


----------



## Josefe17 (Sep 18, 2010)

Yo soy joven, pero a mí mi Hormiguero no me lo quita nadie. Y otros de Cuatro: Callejeros y REC: Reporteros Cuatro (algunos), y ahora Tonterías las justas. También algún telediario de la 3 o la 1 y Cuéntame como pasó. 

Es indignante que en España la parrilla no valga prácticamente para nada, y se salvan los documentales de la 2 (por mi padre) Yo muchas veces digo que lo mejor de la televisión es lo que hay detrás y dentro, no lo de delante. Esto me pasa cuando veo la 5, si hasta cotiza en el Ibex (comprobado). No vale para NADA, todo son guiones, mentiras y lucrarse (y anuncios, por supuesto) En esto noto la diferencia entre ver una peli en Antena 3 o en la 1, por algo bueno que hacen. Lo peor es que cuando acaban hay cola en el baño y toca quitar la mesa (en la pública; TVE no hay anuncios)

Josefe17


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 18, 2010)

House MD.
Todo lo de History (Cuando lo veo)
NatGeo
Smallville


----------



## Nepper (Sep 18, 2010)

Los padrinos mágicos
Bob esponja
Dave el Barbaro
Avatar Ank: The last Air Bender
varios del canal VH1
Documentales varias

casi nunca veo TV, pero las pocas veces que veo quiero que esten los programas mencionados...


----------



## panxozu (Sep 18, 2010)

Dr House 
Mythbusters
los simpsons
Varios de History, en especial archivos perdidos de la segunda guerra mundial, el universo e inventos de la antigüedad


----------



## snakewather (Sep 18, 2010)

HOLA a mi me gustan estos!:

1.- Bones

2.- Cuentame, muy buena serie española !

3.- Smallville

4.- La ley y el orden 

5.- CSI

6.- Documentales de historia, naturaleza cientificos y tecnologicos.

7.- Cibernet no se si todavia hay capitulos aca en mexico estan un poco atrasados

8.- Naruto

9.- Los simpson


Por cierto hay una pagina que me gusto mucho aca se las pongo por si les agradan los documentales de varias tematicas:

http://www.teledocumentales.com/


hay mas series que me gustan pero ya son pasadillas como el auto increible, los duck de hasar, bonanza, alf, dragon ball, los caballeros del zodiaco jejejejej entre otras.

Esto me hizo recordar viejos tiempos jajajajaj saludos desde mexico!!!!!


----------



## Quyque82 (Sep 18, 2010)

Caballeros del Zodíaco los miraba yo cuando era muy muy pequeño (como una hormiga..jeje) 

Y no hace muchos años...


----------



## webster26 (Sep 18, 2010)

mmm
saint seiya
macross o robotech todas las sagas
moto ratones de marte
los verdaderos cazafantasmas
teenage mutant ninja turtles (1987 aprx)
brave star
series:
-house
-big bang teory
-stargate
-smallville
-friends


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 18, 2010)

star trek  en todos sus sabores y stargate tambien en todos sus sabores (vi todos loscapitulos y peliculas de ambas series)
big bang teory
goku
la pantera rosa
pinguinos de madasgascar
el impector (de la pantera rosa)
el correcaminos
la hormiga atomica
a prueba de tod0
talia la novela ,esa que el perrito ablaba 
Mythbusters
Bob esponja


----------



## goguma (Sep 21, 2010)

-house
-big bang teory
-lie to me
-sweet spy
-kaichu wa maid sama entre otros animes...


----------



## snakewather (Sep 21, 2010)

Pinche Dr House no me pasa nomas por que es muy engreido y todologo al final siempre todo le sale bien y siempre hace las mismas pruebas para todos los pacientes, (encefalograma, radiografias edostsabeque etc..etc etcc.) me aburre. jajajajaj


----------



## shadowpucci (Sep 22, 2010)

con the big bang theory cada dia me siento mas sheldon cooper... pero es genial esa serie!


----------



## snakewather (Sep 24, 2010)

shadowpucci dijo:


> con the big bang theory cada dia me siento mas sheldon cooper... pero es genial esa serie!




si pienso lo mismo esa es buena tambien


----------



## panxozu (Sep 24, 2010)

snakewather dijo:


> Pinche Dr House no me pasa nomas por que es muy engreido y todologo al final siempre todo le sale bien y siempre hace las mismas pruebas para todos los pacientes, (encefalograma, radiografias edostsabeque etc..etc etcc.) me aburre. jajajajaj



veo la serie, las primeras temporadas estaban interesantes pero ahora la verdad si ya aburre estas ultimos capitulos, haber si le hacen algo.

De Big Bang Theory  esta genial esa serie, en algun momento todos no sentimos un sheldon  y wolowitz me mata de risa.


----------



## juliet (Sep 27, 2010)

Sentirse Sheldon es agrandarse bastante!
Creo que a muchos podrías gustarles Fringe, ciencia ficción en altas dosis.


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 29, 2010)

Electronec dijo:


> No sé en otros paises, pero aquí en España la TV pública suspenso en programas científicos, tecnológicos, ustedes ya me entienden.


Aqui tenemos lavados cerebrales diarios y gratis, cadenas, cadenas y mas cadenas...

Series:
Dr. House
Lie to me

Programas:
Documentales de Discovery y The History Channel...


----------



## shadowpucci (Sep 29, 2010)

juliet dijo:


> Sentirse Sheldon es agrandarse bastante!
> Creo que a muchos podrías gustarles Fringe, ciencia ficción en altas dosis.



Ojo, no sentirme sheldon por lo que sabe, sino por como se maneja con los demas... Yo tengo esos arranques de nerdismo explicando cosas realmente sencillas,


----------



## davacro (Nov 20, 2010)

Estas son algunas de las que mas me han gustado a lo largo de mi vida:
Series:
Mcgiver
La dimension desconocida
Dragon Ball
Viaje a las estrellas

Programas:
El gran juego de la oca
Planeta solitario (Trotamundos)
The amazing race
Battlebots


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 20, 2010)

Series:
Los vengadores
El túnel del tiempo
Viaje al fondo del mar
Bonanza
El capitán Marte y el XL5
Supercar
La isla de Gilligan
Perdidos en el espacio
El teniente Columbo
Alf
Y muchas otras más


----------



## fdesergio (Nov 20, 2010)

Sos viejito no Black?
buena aca las mias

Sankuokai
Ultraman
gato cosmico
El llanero solitario
Thundercats
Mazinger
Zafiro y Acero (esta me hacia cag.....del miedo pero la veia)
Cosmos (pero no la de Carl Sagan) esta http://cinetvmas.blogspot.com/2009/10/cosmos-1999-una-serie-de-television.html


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 20, 2010)

Sergio, me hiciste recordar un par de series más imperdibles (y si, tengo mis añitos ):
El súper agente 86
El agente de CIPOL


----------



## crimson (Nov 20, 2010)

Yo era fanático de los vengadores (mi avatar es John Steed), lo veía a fines de los 60's en una TV Wells Gardner blanco y negro de lamparitas, mientras por la ventana veía pasar el tren a vapor y algún que otro dinosaurio... Saludos C


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 20, 2010)

crimson, idem por acá, pero el mio era un Admiral, también B/N valvular. Y a unos 50 metros, pasaba también la locomotora a vapor.


----------



## crimson (Nov 20, 2010)

Pero no pasaban dinosaurios...    Saludos C


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 20, 2010)

Jajaja, no, esos no, alguna que otra lagartija 
PD: vi que algunos pusieron la serie de Naruto, alguien sabe si se emitió en latino luego del capítulo 156?


----------



## Imzas (Nov 20, 2010)

Holliiii!!!; me gustaba mucho Saint Seiya (los caballeros del zodiaco) pero no por el afan de revancha, si no pòr la leccion de que cuando te propones algo puedes realizarlo, sobre todo si es con fines altruistas. Me quedo con eso y no con la violencia gratuita, esta serie me marco mucho, pues era una de las primeras de anime que desmitificaba a  quienes eran malos solo por que si. Casi siempre habia una razon para ello. Pero la amistad unia a los caballeros. Lo que no me gusto es que igual habia un poco de sexismo, por que las chicas debian cubrir su belleza para poder combatir. Bueno un reflejod e la cultura griega clásica, al parecer.
Aps, y lo otro es que habia una unidad entre los amigos, lo que los hacia mas fuertes en su debilidad.
Y bueno series que me gustaron mucho mas de tv eran, por ejemplo, el fantasma  y la señora Miure (no se como se escribia). 
Tambièn Ranma,me rei mucho y me dio pena no tener esa maldicion, solo para usarla una vez y ser mujer de verdad, biològica y sin que nadie me dijera improperios en la calle, aunque debo reconocer que solo un par de personas me han insultado, y sus insultos no han sido muy fuertes, si màs bien irreflexivos.
Tambien me gustaron Lady Oscar, no la vi entera. Sally, la princesa Caballero (chopy y la princesa), esa me encantaba, me hubiera gustado ser una mujer que solo fingia ser hombre, de ideales por cierto, y dispuesta a cualquier sacrificio, me parecia una serie muy linda, muy femenina y el pequeñito era muy tierno, aunque la animaciòn era un poco brusca.


----------



## fdesergio (Nov 21, 2010)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Sergio, me hiciste recordar un par de series más imperdibles (y si, tengo mis añitos ):
> El súper agente 86
> El agente de CIPOL


Aca en Colombia en la tv de cable pasan aun el Superagente 86
Me olvidaba de viaje al fondo del mar
y una serie que me gustaba mucho pero no recuerdo y que siempre nombraban la Gran barrera de coral no recuerdo como se llamaba, bvueno hare memoria
Black ya somos Jurasicos ji ji ji


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 21, 2010)

fdesergio dijo:


> Black ya somos Jurasicos ji ji ji


Veian sus programas en uno de estos? 






De la serie mas vieja que puedo recordar es El zorro, jamas me lo perdía  de animes Mazinger Z, Meteoro y una que otra vez Astroboy


----------



## crimson (Nov 21, 2010)

Noto que hay un "muro generacional" que divide A.A. (antes del animé) y D.A. (después del animé). Yo de chico lo más japonés que veía era "Astroboy", lo demás era americano (pájaro loco, oso yogui, correcaminos) pero veo que los más jóvenes (jazminia, andabas preocupada por tus 38, yo los pasé hace mucho) veían prácticamente dibujos japoneses... dá para el análisis...¿no? Saludos C


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 21, 2010)

Comparto con vos crimson. La más vieja que recuerdo es Astroboy, y posteriormente Meteoro.
Pero de ese tipo, las que más me impactaron fueron Battleship Yamato y Robotech.
Por la época más vieja, también recuerdo Supercar.

Aunque este último eran marionetas je.


----------



## ehbressan (Nov 21, 2010)

Mis favoritas eran :

Viaje a las estrellas
El superagente 86
OVNI (UFO)
La dimensión desconocida
Starsky y Hutch
El hombre del rifle
Mr.Ed
Yo amo a Lucy
Hechizada
Mi bella genio
Los Invasores, con David Vincent !!
Astroboy
Misión imposible
Ladrón sin destino
Batman
El Zorro
Los vengadores
El túnel del tiempo
Viaje al fondo del mar
Bonanza
La isla de Gilligan
Perdidos en el espacio
El teniente Columbo
Alf
El fugitivo
El Santo
Dos tipos audaces
El gran chaparral
El show de Dick Van Dyke
La caldera del diablo
Pufff, seguro que me olvido de alguna otra....

Sds.

PS La isla de gillighan...


----------



## Imzas (Nov 22, 2010)

crimson dijo:


> Noto que hay un "muro generacional" que divide A.A. (antes del animé) y D.A. (después del animé). Yo de chico lo más japonés que veía era "Astroboy", lo demás era americano (pájaro loco, oso yogui, correcaminos) pero veo que los más jóvenes (jazminia, andabas preocupada por tus 38, yo los pasé hace mucho) veían prácticamente dibujos japoneses... dá para el análisis...¿no? Saludos C


En efecto Crimson, de hecho he escuchado que algunas series, como, Sailor Moon, pueden provocar desordenes de identidad en niños varones de algunos paises. dado que estas chicas, rompen el molde, de la mujer sumisa y suave que debe refugiarse detras de un hombre fuerte para que la protega, sin que ella pueda valerse por si misma. sto podria hacer que los chicos quisieran ser una mujer fuerte para ayudar a los debiles, y tener superpoderes.
Pero de hecho la mujer ya tiene superpoderes, como le hecho consabido de poder dar a luz una nueva vida. Aguantar los meses de incomodidad antes del alumbramiento. Trabajar para mantener a sus hijos (como lo hizo mi madre dada la incompetencia de su pareja masculina), soportar mejor el dolor que el hombre, los dolores, incomodidades, cambios de humor de 'esos dias', etc.


----------



## fdesergio (Nov 22, 2010)

Se me olvidaba una serie con Tony Curtis y Roger Moore creo era Dos Picaros con suerte,  ellos se llamaban Brette Sinclair y Dany White me gustaba muchisimo se desarrollaba en Montecarlo


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 22, 2010)

si las marionetas   que buenas ,y esas naves atadas con  hilo


----------



## Imzas (Nov 22, 2010)

Las marionetas eran de lujo, y tambien Los Muppets.


----------



## ehbressan (Nov 22, 2010)

fdesergio dijo:


> Se me olvidaba una serie con Tony Curtis y Roger Moore creo era Dos Picaros con suerte,  ellos se llamaban Brette Sinclair y Dany White me gustaba muchisimo se desarrollaba en Montecarlo



Se llamaba "Dos tipos audaces".
Sds.


----------



## fdesergio (Nov 23, 2010)

ehbressan dijo:


> Se llamaba "Dos tipos audaces".
> Sds.


Diste en el clavo, como añoro esos viejos tiempos cuando eramos chicos, la jueventud..........................?????? de que estamos hablandos??? ah si de Tv


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 23, 2010)

ya me acorde  .el capitán escarlata se llamaba


----------

